# best thing found to clean convertible rear plastic windows



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

A lot of the older cars and the current roadster tops have plastic rear windows which can look really bad if not cared for properly 
:tsk:

A Porshce 911 guy turned me onto this stuff called Plexus. It was designed for fighter aircraft canopies and is truly amazing.

Go to www.PlexusPlasticCleaner.com for more info


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

*for scratches...*

J.C.Whitney sells a two step cleaner/scratch remover that works great. I use it all the time for cleaning my motorcycle face sheild, and I also use a lot of it cleaning the vinyl "windows" on my boat's bimini covers. The stuff is called NOVUS

I also used it on a friend's capri convertible window that was all grey and brown, impossible to see through. This stuff brought the window back to "like new" quality. It even made the window soft again, it was hard and seemed like it was about to crack.

http://www.jcwhitney.com/product.jhtml?CATID=4528&BQ=jcw2

Stuff works great

Thanks Al..should be OK now


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's the right link...

http://www.jcwhitney.com/product.jhtml?CATID=4528&BQ=jcw2


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I once used a very fine polish with a buffer on a plastic window and it came out like new. I think a very mild polish with the PC orbital could work too.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*You still gotta try this stuff*

I know there are 2 step things out there (like the 3M stuff) but this stuff is so easy. Spray on and wipe with soft clean cotton towel. A guy getting ready to sell his old 318 conv. used it get his old aging rear window ready to show and was impressed.

Under some of the conditions you described of restoring something from a real bad condition, those other products may be the better choice. This stuff is great for everyday maintenance/cleaning of the rear plastic window.


----------



## sharelou (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Scott, Which stuff is so easy for cleaning a conv. back window?
Sharon


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

sharelou said:


> Hi Scott, Which stuff is so easy for cleaning a conv. back window?
> Sharon


The PLEXUS spray on product is the stuff anyone with a rear plastic window should carry around in the trunk.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

1Z makes a deep plastic cleaner, seems to work well from the photos I've seen on google images.

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i....,cf.osb&fp=55ec0ca353b3cafb&biw=1287&bih=813


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

1Z makes a deep plastic cleaner (Iz einszett 'Plastik-Reiniger' ) +1

The chemicals within some plastic cleaners can actually be harmful to the film if left on for an extended period of time. Certain propellants within aerosol canisters are responsible for excessively drying out the pores of the clear bra, which then leaves them open to the elements and yellowing. Plexus tends to yellow, just take a look at the white nozzle after some time; it actually turns yellow. It also contains butane, which dries out the micro-pores of the urethane film

Do not use products that contain butane, propane, dyes, aerosols that use isobutane ( methylpropane) as a propellant, or petroleum distillates solvents


----------

